# Geneva College



## M21195 (Oct 12, 2012)

HELP! I'm planning a surprise for a friend. Can anyone tell me where I can find The music/lyrics for the Geneva College (PA) fight song (if they have one)?


----------



## Zach (Oct 14, 2012)

Lyle, depending on when you need them by I may be able to help. My Grandfather is a Board member at Geneva and he is conveniently coming over to go to dinner tomorrow. Would a scan of sheet music be ok?


----------



## M21195 (Oct 17, 2012)

Zach said:


> Lyle, depending on when you need them by I may be able to help. My Grandfather is a Board member at Geneva and he is conveniently coming over to go to dinner tomorrow. Would a scan of sheet music be ok?



Zach, that would be great! No hurry at all....


----------

